# dnsmasq + dhcp



## cbrace (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Is there some special voodoo necessary to get dns/dnsmasq working as a dhcp server?

On my LAN server/gateway running FreeBSD v8.2, it works fine as a DNS server, but I would like to use it for DHCP as well and retire net/isc-dhcp42-server, but I can't get it working; it starts fine, but LAN clients can't get leases.

THis part of the dnsmasq faq seems relevant:


> Q: This new DHCP server is well and good, but it doesn't work for me.
> What's the problem?
> 
> A: There are a couple of configuration gotchas which have been
> ...


I've checked the broadcast address (looks right) and port 67 UDP is definitely open on the LAN. But no luck.

Any ideas?


----------

